# Becoming an official Cigar Aficionado



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

How does one really earn the title?


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Years of grooming. Shaolin monk kinda stuff. Actually, all you have to do is behave like a pompous ass.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

When I hear this phrase, I picture a guy who only smokes Davidoff, and drinks cognac for no less than $200/bottle. Similar feelings for the title "audiophile", it's the guy who looks for the ideal type of sand for filling speaker stands and equipment racks.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Spend all your free time working on spreadsheets for your inventory and have at least one copy of that rag in your bathroom.
Hell if I know I'm just a smoker.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't even begin the conversation unless you have a decent selection of ascots and pocket squares as well as a lifetime subscription to The Robb Report.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

A good first step would be to find out if your a super taster, yes they exist. If you are then learn everything you can about tobacco in every way. Know all its varieties and their characteristics, different methods of the entire process and the contribution they make to the end product, the difference in character between tobaccos grown in different regions of the world, basically everything the people in the business know or try to understand. By definition an aficionado is a person who is very knowledgeable and enthusiastic about an activity, subject, or pastime. So basically apply that to cigars on a very high standard if you want to be serious about it.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

You must arm wrestle the most interesting man in the world..... and win.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

You must only judge the quality of cigar by rareness and/or how much they pay you to advertise.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

afi·cio·na·do noun \ə-ˌfi-sh(ē-)ə-ˈnä-(ˌ)dō, -fē-, -sē-ə-\
plural afi·cio·na·dos

Definition of AFICIONADO

: a person who likes, knows about, and appreciates a usually fervently pursued interest or activity : devotee <aficionados of the bullfight> <movie aficionados>

I think many here, even newer members exhibit these qualities. I will admit, I lost an arm wrestling match to the most interesting man in the world but I do know a bit about cigars, I like cigars, and I spend a lot of time with all you knuckleheads pursuing the hobby so.......maybe we are all aficionados in one respect or another.

Ps, I do not own a single bottle of cognac nor do I own an Ascot.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Been smoking since the mid 90s. You know what I think a "Cigar Aficionado is?"

Someone who understands the basics of cigars and has a good understanding of their own palate.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> Don't even begin the conversation unless you have a decent selection of ascots and pocket squares as well as a lifetime subscription to The Robb Report.


Hey now, don't hate on the ascot. I'm working hard to bring them back into style before the hipsters become aware of them. I'm having a difficult enough time wrestling the handlebar mustache back from that bunch, but I'm fighting the good fight.


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

I began as an acolyte, stick-lighting, but alas never progressed beyond my novice name, "Ashdropper."


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

when you pony up for a subscription


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

You need a good printer and an certificate template to fill in your name. Fancy paper and a frame to hang on the wall gets you extra points.


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

TJB said:


> You must arm wrestle the most interesting man in the world..... and win.


seems legit


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

If you have to ask, I'd say you aren't there!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

My business card says James H. - Cigar Aficionado/Quarterback. It's printed on tastefully thick eggshell cardstock with raised Romalian type.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Start with only lighting your cigars with organically grown cedar splints that are ignited by either holding them under a magnifying glass on a sunny day or with a high powered lazer if indoors. This will eliminate that horrid butane or sulfur taste that less experienced smokers must not notice. Master that then get back to us...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> My business card says James H. - Cigar Aficionado/Quarterback. It's printed on tastefully thick eggshell cardstock with raised Romalian type.


Would RG for this one, but must spread it around... How much spreading???? 5? 10? 20? Seems like I cant RG anyone that I have ever RG'd before.... Sorry for rant, now back to busting balls!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

lol..............I think he was serious and I think you guys also scared him away.

WAY TO GO GUYS!!!

G's


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Start with only lighting your cigars with organically grown cedar splints that are ignited by either holding them under a magnifying glass on a sunny day or with a high powered lazer if indoors. This will eliminate that horrid butane or sulfur taste that less experienced smokers must not notice. Master that then get back to us...


Dammit Bill... now I want to go over to wicked lasers and get one of those puppies to light my gars with!! I guess that would be the baddest ass lighter to have. I could light someones cigar from a few feet away, and talk about touch up control!!! :laser:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

huskers said:


> lol..............I think he was serious and I think you guys also scared him away.
> 
> WAY TO GO GUYS!!!
> 
> G's


Damn, kill the poor guy just for asking a simple question? Who started this feeding frenzy anyway? Must've been a real d-bag.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

huskers said:


> lol..............I think he was serious and I think you guys also scared him away.
> 
> WAY TO GO GUYS!!!
> 
> G's


Oh no! :doh: Now I feel bad. Do we need to add something to the new puffer stickys about posting serious questions right after happy hour? :martini:


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> My business card says James H. - Cigar Aficionado/Quarterback. It's printed on tastefully thick eggshell cardstock with raised Romalian type.


My God. It even has a watermark.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

We have an official Cigar Aficionado on this forum....you can ask him! I am sure that he would love to fill you in on how to do it.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Start with only lighting your cigars with organically grown cedar splints that are ignited by either holding them under a magnifying glass on a sunny day or with a high powered lazer if indoors. This will eliminate that horrid butane or sulfur taste that less experienced smokers must not notice. Master that then get back to us...


I've lit many a cigar with a Linde SVI-400 wire welder while in the middle of a job. No horrid butane or sulfur there!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jeepman_su said:


> We have an official Cigar Aficionado on this forum....you can ask him! I am sure that he would love to fill you in on how to do it.


Wonder who that could be........:biggrin1:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You must own & use one of these on every cigar you smoke, no matter the manufacturer.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well...that's all fine and good, but you know the only way is to light your stogie is from the burning shell of a mutant hunting Sentinel you just dispatched, like Wolverine did in the passable but not geek worthy X-Men 3:The Last Stand.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Only after, and I must say only after you have smoked the cigar that has the ever so rare odor of unicorn farts can you be a real cigar aficionado. 

I believe if its something you are passionate about , which most of us are you may qualify but no ascot here


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm such a newb, I don't even know what an ascot is. Is that like a French economy car?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It's a French hooker....kidding.
It's a short patterned silk tie.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Scaring away an aspiring assficianado? Not likely. Forums are like flypaper to potential experts right?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure what you mean, on the Internet, everyone is an expert it seems.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

scottw said:


> Not sure what you mean, on the Internet, everyone is an expert it seems.


With great knowledge comes humility and a desire to serve others in that endeavor.
Some see their acquisitions as an extension of........ You get it I'm sure
It's nice to see so many here that get it too and get a lot of joy serving.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It's a good group here Craig but yes, I agree with your first part too.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

huskers said:


> lol..............I think he was serious and I think you guys also scared him away.
> 
> WAY TO GO GUYS!!!
> 
> G's


Ha haha - I ain't scared. :hat:

And I wasn't really asking for me - I was asking because I want to know when I am reading blogs and articles on cigars if the title really carries any weight. Sounds like I kicked a bunch of sand in some folks vj's here. Sorry bout that y'all.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

GeauxTigers said:


> Ha haha - I ain't scared. :hat:
> 
> And I wasn't really asking for me - I was asking because I want to know when I am reading blogs and articles on cigars if the title really carries any weight. Sounds like I kicked a bunch of sand in some folks vj's here. Sorry bout that y'all.


lol

To most of us, that title = Snob.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> I'm such a newb, I don't even know what an ascot is. Is that like a French economy car?


Classic.:loco:


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

huskers said:


> To most of us, that title = Snob.


Really... I couldn't tell. [/sarcasm] 

So when I am reading an article by an aficionado, I should do so while wearing a top hot and monocle - and drinking my spot of tea with my pinky extended. Check.

So how does one weed through crap vs. sage advise?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

GeauxTigers said:


> Really... I couldn't tell. [/sarcasm]
> 
> So when I am reading an article by an aficionado, I should do so while wearing a top hot and monocle - and drinking my spot of tea with my pinky extended. Check.
> 
> So how does one weed through crap vs. sage advise?


Any information you get here is pretty sound, other than that, it's all for you to decide.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I would say if you start to giggle at the obscure references to odd flavors.... Check for smoke billowing from the back of your pants cause someone is blowing smoke up your ....... Other than that, its like any other opinion, it belongs to someone else. If you want to know how something tastes you can ask a trusted friend what they thought, but the only way to know for sure is to try it yourself. :2


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

step one, cut cap off
step two, slowy toast the foot of said ceegar
step three, puff and enjoy!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I was told that genuine aficionados are circumcised when they are 3 days old with a golden guillotine cutter. :bolt:


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh my..... I just totally "turtled up."


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ now there is some sage advice!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Jes' luvin' quality seegars and smokin' 'em all the time constitutes bein' an "aficionado" to me :happy:


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

See I knew we didnt scare anyone from Montana away, heck they roll up pine cones in scraps of bear hide in pinch. 
Craig I'm in the same boat, with tasting and burning. You kind of have to try some decent average sticks across the range from mellow to strong, different aging or fresh, different countries and sizes. Its an adventure especially on a budget. Stay in touch!


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I was told that genuine aficionados are circumcised when they are 3 days old with a golden guillotine cutter. :bolt:


True aficionados are able to do this with time machines acquired along their journey in pursuit of the title.

Count me out as well :bolt:


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

atbat16 said:


> True aficionados are able to do this with time machines acquired along their journey in pursuit of the title.
> 
> Count me out as well :bolt:


Thats good, I guess they also have extraordinary telekinetic powers too, able to transform dog rockets into sophisticated flavor and excellent construction. 
Must be nice, I look at a cigar they recommend and my noob mind powers turn it into a plugged, nasty stick of doo-doo.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Back to the OP (that's the "Original Poster" from what I know):

A cigar Aficionado, is by definition . . . 
*Noun:
A person who is very knowledgeable and enthusiastic about an activity, subject, or pastime.
Synonyms
fan - devotee - lover*

Therefore; it would be safe to say many of us here are truly cigar Aficionados. However, the term (or title) is often associated with a "snob" type of personality. I've been called an Aficionado on occasion and it was said in a complimentary way. Your question was "*How does one really earn the title?*" I would guess that if you want that title, you'd have to study cigars & tobacco and explore the hobby by smoking a great number of different cigars over a long period of years. Personally, I'm not comfortable with that "title" because it sounds a bit pompous. I'm more comfortable with the term "cigar enthusiast" because that's more what I am. I enjoy exploring different cigars and really don't give a rats ash about the band/brand or cost. Hence the 'title' Aficionado is often held in association with . . . snob. But, that's something we tend to develop our opinions about.


----------

